# Gli animali intelligenti



## Old Asudem (22 Maggio 2008)

_Animali culturali
            Sull’intelletto dell’animale consapevole



* "Temo che gli animali vedano nell’uomo un essere loro uguale che ha perduto in maniera estremamente pericolosa il sano intelletto animale" (Nietzsche, La gaia scienza)*


L’attitudine a produrre cultura rimane la caratteristica che più distingue la specie umana benché non ne sia una nostra "esclusiva" (anche gli animali producono ed usano manufatti). 
Si è visto da recenti ricerche che numerose specie animali producono forme quantomai elaborate di cultura e le trasmettono ai propri discendenti. L’uomo resta quindi la specie "più culturale", l’unico ad aver sviluppato una complessa tecnologia, ma si avvale ancor di troppi pregiudizi (antropo-euro-centrico) come, tra i tanti, quello relativo all’improprio uso del termine "primitivi" per definire aborigeni, boscimani, etc., che tradisce il suo presunto senso di "superiorità". 
Si è da tempo appurato che la cultura di quei popoli ha acquisito conoscenze che a noi ancora sfuggono, come ad esempio sul comportamento degli animali e sulle proprietà delle piante, sviluppando strategie di sopravvivenza per foresta, deserto, tundra, savana e ghiaccio polare con una modestissima tecnologia rispetto a quella cui oggi siamo abituati.
Il limite vero è il nostro, perché non siamo capaci né di comprendere né di accettare la loro cultura: ecco di nuovo la presunzione di essere i migliori, soprattutto nei confronti di altre forme dell’essere come gli animali.
Difatti sebbene "diversi" non siamo affatto "superiori" agli altri animali; è proprio un numero speciale della rivista Etica & Animali a contestare l’equivalenza scontata tra persona ed essere umano, luogo comune che letto criticamente sembra perdere di significato. 
Michael Tooley del Dipartimento di Filosofia dell’Università del Colorado, varate le caratteristiche che determinano lo status morale di un’entità, demolisce lo specismo, la concezione secondo cui la morale si ferma entro i confini della specie umana. Così Jhon Searle, dell’Università della California, parlando della mente degli animali, individua in questi ultimi processi di pensiero, intenzionalità e coscienza per avere i quali non è più fondamentale ed esclusiva la presenza del linguaggio. Ancor più interessante un articolo di Juan Carlos Gòmez dell’Università di St. Andrews in Scozia che, rifiutando la concezione astratta e "solipsistica" di persona, contrappone alla teoria della mente l’intersoggettività e la relazione. Le persone si riconoscono reciprocamente con interazioni emotive ed espressive e non solo tramite la rappresentazione degli stati mentali dell’altro: "io non sono una persona in quanto io penso di essere una persona, ma in quanto un altro pensa che io sia una persona", dice Gòmez.
Insomma al quesito "Chi è persona?", la risposta "L’essere umano in quanto tale", fornita dallo Zingarelli è oramai desueta ed equivocamente ambigua: l’attribuzione di personalità cui siamo abituati nei vari rami del sapere, risente effettivamente un po’ troppo di quella biblica anima data da Dio all’uomo che lo rese presumibilmente "superiore".
Così anche nell’ambito legislativo parecchie sono le novità emerse negli ultimi tempi. Valerio Pocar, sociologo del diritto, attraversando i campi della filosofia morale, della filosofia della politica, della bioetica e della neurobiologia ha creato un varco di pressante attualità anche in Italia, seppur con certo ritardo rispetto agli altri paesi anglosassoni, sul tema degli animali non umani. 
Si tratta infatti di una "seria situazione di incongruenza etica del nostro ordinamento giuridico" quella che porta di frequente ad una violazione sistematica dei diritti dei non umani e della discriminazione sulla base della differenza di specie. Anche l’estensione della cittadinanza ai non umani - si veda in proposito la celebre ricerca Il Progetto Grande Scimmia - diventerebbe una tappa logica di quel percorso che ha riconosciuto diritti sociali, civili e politici a chi ne era ancor privato, poiché tale percorso è "accessibile a tutti gli individui moralmente simili, umani e non"._ 

Io sono stra-convinta che molti   animali siano intelligenti e lo dimostrano in un sacco di cose.
Sono proprio convinta che ragionino. Seguano dei ragionamenti.
Sono inoltre convinta che ci guardino e ridano di noi...


----------



## brugola (22 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> _Animali culturali_
> _Sull’intelletto dell’animale consapevole_
> 
> 
> ...


oh perozzina
sparisci per giorni e poi ti ripresenti e parli del tempo?


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> oh perozzina
> sparisci per giorni e poi ti ripresenti e parli del tempo?


u' da quanto sarà che piove??
ragazzi, lo ammetto... sabato mi battezzo...
chi vuol farmi da catecumeno?


----------



## brugola (22 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> u' da quanto sarà che piove??
> ragazzi, lo ammetto... sabato mi battezzo...
> chi vuol farmi da catecumeno?


 
IO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> IO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


ma alle pompe non ci rinuncio eh?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	






catecumena...sei ot..e pure un po idi -OT


----------



## brugola (22 Maggio 2008)

che il mio gatto rida di me è certo.
sopratutto quando appena alzata dal letto mi giro e la guardo.
Ma non un ghigno...proprio una risata a chiappe strette


----------



## Old Holly (22 Maggio 2008)

Ho le tue stesse convinzioni.
Il mio gatto mi prende addirittura per i fondelli...
Inoltre mi fanno più feste loro che mio figlio... ho detto tutto


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Maggio 2008)

a me spesso dan l'idea di guardarci come se fossimo tutti una manica di pirla..

Inizio ad invidiare il loro modo di prendere la vita.


----------



## Nobody (22 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> *che il mio gatto rida di me è certo.*
> sopratutto quando appena alzata dal letto mi giro e la guardo.
> Ma non un ghigno...proprio una risata a chiappe strette


Noi pensiamo di far giocare il gatto...ma io ho il sopetto che sia lui che pensa di far giocare noi.


----------



## brugola (22 Maggio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Noi pensiamo di far giocare il gatto...ma io ho il sopetto che sia lui che pensa di far giocare noi.


 
quindi è il tuo criceto che guida i giochi!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Maggio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Noi pensiamo di far giocare il gatto...ma io ho il sopetto che sia lui che pensa di far giocare noi.


allo stesso modo in cui il cane rincorre la pallina guardandoci con aria stranita..


----------



## Nobody (22 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> quindi è il tuo criceto che guida i giochi!!!!


...avevi dubbi?


----------



## Nobody (22 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> allo stesso modo in cui il cane rincorre la pallina guardandoci con aria stranita..


...esatto!


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Maggio 2008)

comunque, cricetini teleguidati a parte.., ci sono dei moomenti in cui ho la nettissima sensazione che il pilù pensi..
A volte mi guarda con un'intensità e con uno sguardo così attento che mi lascia basita
E poi, quando lo chiamo (lo lascio sempre libero) a volte si ferma, mi guarda, guarda dove voleva andare e si rigira verso di me. Come se stesse pensando cosa vale la pena di fare.
Insomma sembra valuti che decisione prendere


----------



## Nobody (22 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> comunque, cricietini teleguidati a parte.., ci sono dei moomenti in cui ho la nettissima sensazione che il pilù pensi..
> A volte mi guarda con un'intensità e con uno sguardo così attento che mi lascia basita
> E poi, quando lo chiamo (lo lascio sempre libero) a volte si ferma, mi guarda, guarda dove voleva andare e si rigira verso di me. Come se stesse pensando cosa vale la pena di fare.
> Insomma sembra valuti che decisione prendere


Credo che arriverà un tempo nel quale mangiare animali sara un tabù...così come è oggi la guerra o la schiavitù.


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Maggio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Credo che arriverà un tempo nel quale mangiare animali sara un tabù...così come è oggi la guerra o la schiavitù.


a parte i ragni ovviamente......
quelli bisogna portarli tutti allo sterminio totale 

	
	
		
		
	


	




un mondo senza ragni per tutti!! ( pure le schifosissime cavallette giganti..)


----------



## Nobody (22 Maggio 2008)

*ragni iracheni...*



Asudem ha detto:


> a parte i ragni ovviamente......
> quelli bisogna portarli tutti allo sterminio totale
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Maggio 2008)

*moltimodi*

ti piacciono i ragni e le cavallette??


----------



## Nobody (22 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ti piacciono i ragni e le cavallette??


No mi fanno schifo...odio tutti gli insetti, in realtà.


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Maggio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> No mi fanno schifo...odio tutti gli insetti, in realtà.


io li odio a tal punto che pur di farli sparire dalla faccia della terra me li mangerei pure...(fritti però..che fritta xè bona pure la merda..)


----------



## Old Holly (22 Maggio 2008)

Ieri sera guardavo RealTv, facevano vedere che, durante una corrida a Città del Messico, un toro saltava la staccionata e piombava sul pubblico; ad un certo punto un tizio gli piantava una spada sul collo e vedevi sto povero animale che rimaneva immobile: stecchito.

Mi ha fatto una pena infinita.


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Ieri sera guardavo RealTv, facevano vedere che, durante una corrida a Città del Messico, un toro saltava la staccionata e piombava sul pubblico; ad un certo punto un tizio gli piantava una spada sul collo e vedevi sto povero animale che rimaneva immobile: stecchito.
> 
> Mi ha fatto una pena infinita.


bastardo fetuso!!
io quando vedo il torero incornato godo come un armadillo!!


----------



## Mari' (22 Maggio 2008)

In natura nulla e' inutile, tutto serve, anche i ragni.


----------



## Old Holly (22 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> bastardo fetuso!!
> io quando vedo il torero incornato godo come un armadillo!!


D'ora in poi anch'io, anche se devo ammettere che, tutta la coreografia della corrida mi ha sempre affascinata... da Sangue e arena in poi...


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Maggio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> In natura nulla e' inutile, tutto serve, anche i ragni.


sì ma casa loro...lontani e che stiano adesi ai  loro  bei corpicini...


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> D'ora in poi anch'io, anche se devo ammettere che, tutta la coreografia della corrida mi ha sempre affascinata... da Sangue e arena in poi...


in provenza fanno una corrida che consiste  solo nel levare la coccardina dal muso del toro.
Stesso effetto senza spargimento di sangue.


----------



## Old Holly (22 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> in provenza fanno una corrida che consiste  solo nel levare la coccardina dal muso del toro.
> Stesso effetto senza spargimento di sangue.


Se mi capiterà andrò a vederla, ma lontano dall'arena, molto lontano...


----------



## Nobody (22 Maggio 2008)

*golosona...*



Asudem ha detto:


> io li odio a tal punto che pur di farli sparire dalla faccia della terra me li mangerei pure...(fritti però..che fritta xè bona pure la merda..)


----------



## Mari' (22 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sì ma casa loro...lontani e che stiano adesi ai  loro  bei corpicini...


Io ho un buon rapporto con i ragni ... ci  ignoriamo


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Maggio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


>


era per dire..


----------



## Nobody (22 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> era per dire..


che poi se ci pensi, gamberi granchi ed aragoste sono insetti...


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Maggio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> che poi se ci pensi, gamberi granchi ed aragoste sono insetti...


ma infatti...e tra poco arrivano i ragni da 20 cm... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




con un po' d'immaginazione  , due pomodorini e cipolla alla catalana.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 
speriam costino meno delle aragoste..


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Maggio 2008)

*moltimodi*

facciamo così..tu mi mandi due aragostine e io ti mando questi..


----------



## Nobody (22 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> facciamo così..tu mi mandi due aragostine e io ti mando questi..


mi ci vedi ad impacchettarli?


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Maggio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> mi ci vedi ad impacchettarli?


ricordati (prima di perdere i sensi..) di buttarli in acqua bollente!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









oh , guarda che peseranno un chiletto


----------



## brugola (22 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> facciamo così..tu mi mandi due aragostine e io ti mando questi..


 
oh madonnina santa!! é un montaggio vero??


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> oh madonnina santa!! é un montaggio vero??


no...


----------



## brugola (22 Maggio 2008)

ma perchè devi postare delle foto così merdose??
potevo passare tutta la mia vita senza sapere che esistevano merde simili e invece tu hai rovinato tutto!!
ti odio ti odio ti odio


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ma perchè devi postare delle foto così merdose??
> potevo passare tutta la mia vita senza sapere che esistevano merde simili e invece tu hai rovinato tutto!!
> ti odio ti odio ti odio


Lucianino è ora che sappia chi è suo padre.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Non so se è un fotomontaggio...vuoi il link per approfondire??


----------



## brugola (22 Maggio 2008)

*tiè*

.


----------



## Nobody (22 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> *Lucianino è ora che sappia chi è suo padre..*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Minchia...la moglie del Perozzi.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ti rincorrono con balzi enormi per stare all'ombra...e mangiano i cammelli da dentro...meglio non dica da dove entrano (deve averglielo detto il criceto bastardo).


----------



## brugola (22 Maggio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Minchia...la moglie del Perozzi....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tu hai un inspiegabile cattivo rapporto col tuo colon


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Maggio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Minchia...la moglie del Perozzi....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma che fori hai visto??


----------



## Nobody (22 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> tu hai un inspiegabile cattivo rapporto col tuo colon
















ma no...ti assicuro


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Maggio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> *Minchia...la moglie del Perozzi.*...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Minchia!
almeno Anita!!


----------



## Sterminator (22 Maggio 2008)

per me se potessero parlare, ste povere bestie direbbero...

	
	
		
		
	


	






                        CAMBIOOOOO!!


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Maggio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> per me se potessero parlare, ste povere bestie direbbero...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mai al galoppo però se no sai che occhi neri!


----------



## brugola (22 Maggio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> per me se potessero parlare, ste povere bestie direbbero...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


povere bestie.
son sicura che non si saranno neanche fatte il bidet ..


----------



## Sterminator (22 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> povere bestie.
> son sicura che non si saranno neanche fatte il bidet ..


come sei snob...

ma perche' quelle del tuo maneggio, si fanno la doccia prima???


----------



## Old Holly (22 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> povere bestie.
> son sicura che non si saranno neanche fatte il bidet ..



Non riuscivo a capire perché mai i cavalli dovessero farsi il bidet...
Poi ho cliccato sulla foto e ho capito CHI lo doveva fare!


----------



## Mari' (22 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Non riuscivo a capire perché mai i cavalli dovessero farsi il bidet...
> Poi ho cliccato sulla foto e ho capito CHI lo doveva fare!



CHI?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ... l'Anima-le o la Bestia?


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Maggio 2008)

c'è la sella...pistolotte. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




E comunque..
na lavada 
n'asciugada
la par nanca aduperada


----------



## Sterminator (22 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Non riuscivo a capire perché mai i cavalli dovessero farsi il bidet...
> Poi ho cliccato sulla foto e ho capito CHI lo doveva fare!


non e' chi... ma PECCHE'!



















Ps: comunque pensati al trotto coi tuoi boccoloni che spettacolo...


----------



## Old Holly (22 Maggio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> CHI?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ma le amazzoni no???!!!


----------



## Old Holly (22 Maggio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> non e' chi... ma PECCHE'!



Per darsi una rinfrescatina, suppongo!


----------



## Old Holly (22 Maggio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> non e' chi... ma PECCHE'!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il cavallo un gliela fa.....


----------



## Sterminator (22 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Il cavallo un gliela fa.....


e la madonna, cosi' grossi ti sono venuti i boccoli, prima?

ci diro' du' paroline a mi socera, allora...


----------



## Old Holly (22 Maggio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> e la madonna, cosi' grossi ti sono venuti i boccoli, prima?
> 
> ci diro' du' paroline a mi socera, allora...



E' che c'ho una criniera boccoluta


----------



## Sterminator (22 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> E' che c'ho una criniera boccoluta


wow...

donna boccoluta, sempre piaciuta...

e dimme dimme.... il verso dell'elica dei boccoli e' verso destra o verso sinistra...

(ocio a rispondere, neh...)


----------



## Old Holly (22 Maggio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> wow...
> 
> donna boccoluta, sempre piaciuta...
> 
> ...



L'è tutto un turbinio, destra sinistra e centro!

Cuntent???!!!


----------



## Sterminator (22 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> L'è tutto un turbinio, destra sinistra e centro!
> 
> Cuntent???!!!


mica tant'...

piu' che un boccolo me pare un broccolo...

vabbe' stufati.... SE PO' FA'!


----------



## Old Holly (22 Maggio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> mica tant'...
> 
> piu' che un boccolo me pare un broccolo...
> 
> vabbe' stufati.... SE PO' FA'!



Oh, ti ricordo che la piega è merito tuo eh...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Maggio 2008)

Non si parlava di intelligenza animalesca?

Sono stato per molto tempo in campagna e ho avuto animali in custodia. Gli animali ci danno dei nomi (buoni o cattivi), e nella maggior parte del tempo si divertono a prenderci in giro. Qualche volta apprezzano pre le nostre attenzioni.

Ho però un dubbio. Ho visto abbastanza spesso che non sono veramente in grado di comprenderci, quando ad esempio è giunta la loro ora. In campagna è il posto dove si uccidono animali per mangiare, polli, conigli, capre, pecore, mucche, maiali, per nominare alcuni. Vedono tutto in noi, ogni giorno, ma quando abbiamo deciso di uccidere, non lo percepiscono in tempo. Non ci percepiscono come cacciatori. Eppure lo sanno, perché ci hanno visto uccidere altri animali.

Oppure, forse è il fascino della morte. In qualche modo, la morte è solo (veramente) brutta se vissuta in prima persona. Percepiscono però la mancanza di un compagno, dopo che è morto, a volte anche dopo molto tempo.


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Maggio 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Non si parlava di intelligenza animalesca?
> 
> Sono stato per molto tempo in campagna e ho avuto animali in custodia. Gli animali ci danno dei nomi (buoni o cattivi), e nella maggior parte del tempo si divertono a prenderci in giro. Qualche volta apprezzano pre le nostre attenzioni.
> 
> ...


gli elefanti fanno vere e proprie veglie funebri per i loro morti


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Ho le tue stesse convinzioni.
> Il mio gatto mi prende addirittura per i fondelli...
> Inoltre mi fanno più feste loro che mio figlio... ho detto tutto


tu hai un figlio holly?)))  di anni?

e magari anche un marito


----------



## Old Holly (22 Maggio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> tu hai un figlio holly?)))  di anni?
> 
> e magari anche un marito



Una figlia di 28 e un figlio di 22

e anche un marito!


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Una figlia *di 28* e un figlio di *22*
> 
> e anche un marito!















































































Holly....ammmazzza!!!! Complimenti!​


----------



## Old Holly (22 Maggio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Holly....ammmazzza!!!! Complimenti![/center]




Grazie...


----------



## Nobody (27 Maggio 2008)

*gli animali chissà...*

...ma noi, siamo intelligenti?


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Maggio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...ma noi, siamo intelligenti?


lo siamo ma non così nettamente superiori agli altri animali.


----------



## Nobody (27 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> *lo siamo* ma non così nettamente superiori agli altri animali.


...dici? E' intelligente distruggere l'habitat che ti permette di vivere? Nessun animale lo fa...
E' intelligente procedere secondo schemi comportamentali che ti portano ad ammazzare e ad affamare gran parte dei tuoi simili? Nessun animale lo fa...


----------



## ranatan (27 Maggio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...dici? E' intelligente distruggere l'habitat che ti permette di vivere? Nessun animale lo fa...
> E' intelligente procedere secondo schemi comportamentali che ti portano ad ammazzare e ad affamare gran parte dei tuoi simili? Nessun animale lo fa...


Non lo fanno perchè non ne hanno le capacità...ma chi te lo dice che se gli animali potessero costruirsi delle mega case non lo farebbero? E chi ti dice che per riscaldarle non abuserebbero anche loro di energia elettrica o sprecherebbero ettolitri di acqua per riempire mega piscine?
Non possiamo dirlo... 
Secondo me gli animali per molti versi sono migliori di noi...ma non più intelligenti.


----------



## La Lupa (27 Maggio 2008)

Io non penso.

Io penso che siano la nostra evoluzione.

Loro hanno già fatto tutto il giro.


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Maggio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...dici? E' intelligente distruggere l'habitat che ti permette di vivere? Nessun animale lo fa...
> E' intelligente procedere secondo schemi comportamentali che ti portano ad ammazzare e ad affamare gran parte dei tuoi simili? Nessun animale lo fa...



lo so. Ma questa è la discesa.
In realtà nell'arte, nella tecnologia e nella scienza abbiamo raggiunto apici incredibili (arte ) tutti finalizzati non alla distruzione ma al mantenimento e al miglioramento.
però se guardo un favo o un formicaio o una ragnatela mi rendo conto che apici incredibili "tecnologici "li raggiungono anche loro.
secondo me ci frega l'arroganza di considerarci superiori a tutto.
degli animali io invidio molte cose.


----------



## Old Sgargiula (27 Maggio 2008)

Conoscevo un tizio che sosteneva l'assoluta superiorita' degli animali rispetto all'uomo... cacciava esempi assurdi, studiava qualcosa come biologia etc etc... una volta per convalidare la sua teoria riporto' l'esempio di una cazzo di mollusco che riesce a produrre ceramica... "L'uomo no puo'... l'uomo non produce nulla.." Io risposi che pero' il mollusco un set da the Wedgewood non te lo sa fare...


----------



## Nobody (27 Maggio 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Non lo fanno perchè non ne hanno le capacità...ma chi te lo dice che se gli animali potessero costruirsi delle mega case non lo farebbero? E chi ti dice che per riscaldarle non abuserebbero anche loro di energia elettrica o sprecherebbero ettolitri di acqua per riempire mega piscine?
> *Non possiamo dirlo...*
> Secondo me gli animali per molti versi sono migliori di noi...ma non più intelligenti.


No, infatti...non possiamo dirlo. Ma ora non lo fanno. Non averne le capacità poterbbe far parte della loro intelligenza. Come averle, invece, potrebbe far parte della nostra. Quale delle due sia superiore, non saprei dire...


----------



## Nobody (27 Maggio 2008)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Conoscevo un tizio che sosteneva l'assoluta superiorita' degli animali rispetto all'uomo... cacciava esempi assurdi, studiava qualcosa come biologia etc etc... una volta per convalidare la sua teoria riporto' l'esempio di una cazzo di mollusco che riesce a produrre ceramica... "L'uomo no puo'... l'uomo non produce nulla.." Io risposi che pero' il mollusco un set da the Wedgewood non te lo sa fare...


...chissà cosa sa fare davvero un mollusco...magari noi non lo capiamo...


----------



## Nobody (27 Maggio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Io non penso.
> 
> Io penso che siano la nostra evoluzione.
> 
> Loro hanno già fatto tutto il giro.


...quindi noi non discendiamo dalle scimmie...semmai loro discendono da noi. Lo diceva anche Guzzanti


----------



## La Lupa (27 Maggio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...quindi noi non discendiamo dalle scimmie...semmai loro discendono da noi. Lo diceva anche Guzzanti


Davvero?

Sono assolutamente d'accordo.

Non trovo in cosa possiamo considerarci superiori.


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Maggio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> No, infatti...non possiamo dirlo. Ma ora non lo fanno. Non averne le capacità poterbbe far parte della loro intelligenza. Come averle, invece, potrebbe far parte della nostra. Quale delle due sia superiore, non saprei dire...


ma guardate che certi animali si costruiscono eccome delle mega case!
guardate i nidi, certe tane sottoterra, i formicai..
piccole meraviglie architettoniche a misura loro.


----------



## Nobody (27 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma guardate che certi animali si costruiscono eccome delle mega case!
> guardate i nidi, certe tane sottoterra, i formicai..
> piccole meraviglie architettoniche a misura loro.


ma a differenza delle nostre, non distruggono l'habitat in cui vivono...


----------



## Nobody (27 Maggio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Davvero?
> 
> Sono assolutamente d'accordo.
> 
> Non trovo in cosa possiamo considerarci superiori.


Esatto. Potemmo dire che abbiamo scritto la nona di Beethoven, o dipinto Monna Lisa...ma tanto vale solo per noi, per un animale non avrebbe alcun senso.
D'altronde lui potrebbe rivendicare di saper tessere una ragnatela perfetta senza alcuno strumento...cosa per noi impossibile, e comunque senza senso.
Se ci estraniamo da entrambi...come potremmo sostenere davvero di essere superiori?


----------



## Old Sgargiula (27 Maggio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Esatto. Potemmo dire che abbiamo scritto la nona di Beethoven, o dipinto Monna Lisa...ma tanto vale solo per noi, per un animale non avrebbe alcun senso.
> D'altronde lui potrebbe rivendicare di saper tessere una ragnatela perfetta senza alcuno strumento...cosa per noi impossibile, e comunque senza senso.
> Se ci estraniamo da entrambi...come potremmo sostenere davvero di essere superiori?


Che cazzo me ne faccio io di una ragnatela? O di produrre ceramica? O di fare palle di cacca come il _carrabuso_?

Produco quello che mi serve esattamente come gli animali...


----------



## La Lupa (27 Maggio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Esatto. Potemmo dire che abbiamo scritto la nona di Beethoven, o dipinto Monna Lisa...ma tanto vale solo per noi, per un animale non avrebbe alcun senso.
> D'altronde lui potrebbe rivendicare di saper tessere una ragnatela perfetta senza alcuno strumento...cosa per noi impossibile, e comunque senza senso.
> Se ci estraniamo da entrambi...come potremmo sostenere davvero di essere superiori?


Credo proprio in nessun modo.

Anzi... trovo che il bisogno dell'uomo di codificare il mondo sia ben inferiore a quello animale che il bisogno non l'ha e lo accetta per quel che è.


Mi sarò capita?


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Maggio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ma a differenza delle nostre, non distruggono l'habitat in cui vivono...


non sempre. dentro gli alberi sì..


----------



## Old Sgargiula (27 Maggio 2008)

Comunque io non vedo superiorita' animale ne' umana... hanno solo ruoli diversi...


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Maggio 2008)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Comunque io non vedo superiorita' animale ne' umana... hanno solo ruoli diversi...


anche perché probabilmente gli animali ci reputano dei gran coglioni (e a volte non a torto..)


----------



## Old Sgargiula (27 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> anche perché probabilmente gli animali ci reputano dei gran coglioni (e a volte non a torto..)


Bhe' anche io ogni tanto al mio cane do della cojona... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Credo sia reciproco... anche le amebe ogni tanto con molta probabilita' si comportano da cojone...


----------



## Bruja (27 Maggio 2008)

*Domanda*

Avete mai pensato al motivo per cui gli animali, almeno quelli domestici, si affezionino al "coinquilino umano" senza fare distinzione di classe, stato sociale, età, avvenenza etc...?  Perché probabilmente hanno superato ( o mai avuto) la schiavitù delle nostre imperfezioni sociali (prevaricatori ed aggressivi senza motivo, bugiardi, ipocriti, invidiosi, rancorosi, traditori e via dicendo....)
In più loro non ci voltano le spalle quando anneghiamo nei nostri errori e nella nostra violenza... e questa non é intelligenza, é averla superata !!!
Bruja


----------



## Nobody (30 Maggio 2008)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Comunque io non vedo superiorita' animale ne' umana... hanno solo ruoli diversi...


concordo...


----------



## Nobody (30 Maggio 2008)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Bhe' anche io ogni tanto al mio cane do della cojona...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pure li ci saranno le amebe stronze....immaginati il loro forum tradimento....


----------



## Old Sgargiula (30 Maggio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Pure li ci saranno le amebe stronze....immaginati il loro forum tradimento....


Aspetta Multimodi... aspetta... neanche le amebe sarebbero cosi' banali da creare un forum Tradimento... hi hi hi...


----------



## Nobody (30 Maggio 2008)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Aspetta Multimodi... aspetta... neanche le amebe sarebbero cosi' banali da creare un forum Tradimento... hi hi hi...


----------



## Nobody (30 Maggio 2008)

...però è vero...non sono così insulse ...


----------



## Old Sgargiula (30 Maggio 2008)

Io te lo dico Testina... se uno di questi giorni decidessero di sbatterci fuori farebbero bene... sei un'irriverente testa di succhione di spugna


----------



## Nobody (30 Maggio 2008)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Io te lo dico Testina... se uno di questi giorni *decidessero di sbatterci fuori* farebbero bene... sei un'irriverente testa di succhione di spugna


...vedo che hai usato il plurale...


----------



## Old Sgargiula (30 Maggio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...vedo che hai usato il plurale...


Non essere ottimista... son certa tu vada sul chiulo a piu' di uno... io sono gia' uno...immagina...


----------



## Nobody (30 Maggio 2008)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Non essere ottimista... son certa tu vada sul chiulo a piu' di uno... io sono gia' uno...immagina...


ne son certo anch'io...ma qui è un titolo di merito, caruccia...


----------



## Old Sgargiula (30 Maggio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ne son certo anch'io...ma qui è un titolo di merito, caruccia...


Lo so, mesi e mesi di impegno... anche rovinarsi la reputazione costa fatica e costanza...


----------



## Nobody (30 Maggio 2008)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Lo so, mesi e mesi di impegno... anche rovinarsi la reputazione costa fatica e costanza...


certo che si...ma ne vale la pena...


----------



## Old Sgargiula (30 Maggio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> certo che si...ma ne vale la pena...


Anche secondo me... poi rovinarsela per bene non e' roba da tutti...


----------



## Nobody (30 Maggio 2008)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Anche secondo me... poi rovinarsela per bene non e' roba da tutti...


infatti...rovinarsela è facile, ma farlo con classe è da pochi...


----------

